# Penn Overseas SW Spin



## vermesser (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

ich hatte vor kurzem die obengenannte Rute in 2,70 und 3,00 m in der Hand und was soll ich sagen...ich habe mich verliebt :q !

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute? Und kann was dazu sagen, wie sie sich im tatsächlichen Einsatz verhält? Für was ist sie gut verwendbar, für was nicht? Angegeben wird sie ja als Salzwasserspinnrute für Dorsch und Mefo. Aber das Wurfgewicht lässt sie auch für Hecht und Zander interessant erscheinen. 

Das "Ladengefühl war gut, aber wie macht sie sich am Wasser?


----------



## onky090 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Habe die Rute in der 2,70m Ausführung und bin recht zufrieden mit dem Stock.Ob beim Heringsangeln im Rostocker Stadthafen,leichtes Pilken vom Kutter auf der Ostsee oder Spinnfischen vom Ufer bzw.Boot in Norwegen.Als Rolle verwende ich eine Penn Sargus 4000.


----------



## vermesser (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Das klingt doch schonmal gut! Noch mehr Erfahrungen!?


----------



## vermesser (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Hat echt niemand diese Rute in Gebrauch?


----------



## Jens84 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

In ein paar Tagen als Travel Version mit 3m mit -80g WG und ebenfalls mit einer Penn Sargus 4000.

Heute bestellt und freu mich voll


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Berichte mal bitte, wie die Rute so ist. Wird ja ähnlich der normalen Overseas sein.


----------



## kaizr (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Ich hatte die 2,7m Version in der Hand mit einem Wg von 20-50g.

Macht echt nen super soliden Eindruck. Bin aber der Meinung das ich dafür bei anderen Ruten mehr bekomme. Immerhin kostet die auch 80-100 €.

Wofür willst Du die denn verwenden?

MfG Fabian


----------



## vermesser (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Also ich habe sie schon für 60 oder 70 gesehen, aber das nur am Rande.

Ich hatte sie in der Hand und fand sie sehr passend zu meiner Slammer. Der Eindruck im Laden war gut, aber ich finde, daß man im Prinzip nicht viel an einer Rute beurteilen kann, ohne damit geangelt zu haben, ob nun Laden oder Internet.

Beschrieben wurde sie als Salzwasserspinnrute für Dorsch und Mefo, verwenden würde ich sie wohnortbedingt wohl eher für Zander und Hecht.


----------



## kaizr (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Also als Meerforellenrute sehe ich die auch absolut nicht. Dafür ist die zu straff. 

Aber wenn du die für 60€ bekommst isses n geiler Zanderstock. Wie toll sie wirklich ist sieht man bei Gebrauch.


----------



## vermesser (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Ja genau das ist das Problem! Man muss die Rute erst kaufen, um sie auszuprobieren! Aber dann ist es zu spät, wenn es nix ist! 
Sehr straff für Zander...so so! Naja, mit meiner Slammer zusammen könnte das passen! Passt auch optisch, obwohl das ja nicht so wichtig ist!


----------



## Jens84 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Sooo,

meine Combo ist jetzt noch gekommen.

Nachert gibts Bilder und nen ersten Eindruck.


----------



## Jens84 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Penn Overseas SW Travel Spin 3,0m 20-80gr (2010er Modell)

Der erste Eindruck ist wie folgt:

- Gutes Transportrohr (welches ruhig 5-8cm kürzer sein könnte)
- zusätzlich ist die Rute in einem Futteral verpackt mit 5 einzelnen Kammern, damit die Teile nicht aneinander "schubbern"
- 5-teilig
- Sehr schöne Rute (2010er Modell)
- Schicke, goldfarbene Ringe mit schwarzen Einlagen
- Wicklungen sind bis auf 1 bis 2 kleine Ausnahmen sauber
- Die Penn Sargus 4000 sitzt bombenfest und passt optisch super zur Rute

Am Anfang kommt einem die Rute relativ "wuchtig" vor, was aber an der Teilung und den somit notwendigen Zapfen-Verbindungen liegt.

Die Rute ist sehr straff und ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass 100gr. WG kein Problem wären. Ich werde es auf jedenfall bedenkenlos probieren.

Sie ist etwas kopflastig und mit der angeschraubten Sargus 4000 liegt der Schwerpunkt gut 8-10cm vor dem Rollenfuss.

Die Zapfen-Verbindungen sind alle super gleichmäßig und haben durchweg 8mm "Luft", so dass die Teile in ein paar Jahren noch nicht klappern werden.

Als Schnur hab ich mich für eine 15LBS PowerPro entschieden. Die wird morgen aufgespuhlt.

Hier jetzt die Bilder:



























Grüße Jens


----------



## el-roberto (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

genau die rute hab ich auch. hab sie als auslaufmodell im november 2010 für 50 € bei den MMAT gekauft. bin echt zufrieden mit ihr. die rute ist sehr straff. ich hab sie bisher zum fischen mit großen gummis auf hecht genommen, zum zanderangeln finde ich sie eine nummer zu wuchtig. ich habe sie auch schon zum leichten pilken bis 80g verwendet. in verbindung mit einer 360er slammer ist sie ein wenig kopflastig, was mich persönlich aber nicht stört. wenn man sie zu einem vernünftigen preis bekommt, dann kann man damit sehr viel spaß haben. ist ne schöne rute


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Hmm, ich danke erstmal für die ausführlichen Infos. Sieht echt gut aus das Rütchen.

Das Transportrohr gibts dazu?


----------



## Jens84 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das Transportrohr gibts dazu?



Jepp. Ist zumindest bei der Travel-Version immer mit dabei.

Bei der "normalen" stehts nur manchmal in der Beschreibung dabei. Also im Zweifel vorher nachfragen 

Aktuell gibts in der Bucht die kürze 2,70m Version als 2011er Modell.

Da sieht man auch die (optischen) Unterschiede:
- Blank geht eher ins schwarze
- Wicklungen nicht mehr golden
- schwarze Ringe
- anderes Design auf dem Transportrohr
- Duplon leicht anders geformt

http://cgi.ebay.de/PENN-Overseas-PR...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item45f84c8f0f


----------



## Der-Graf (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Hi Leute,

ich hab da eine bzw. mehrere Fragen zu den Penn Overseas Ruten:

- Die Ruten sind ja fürs Salzwasser konzipiert. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass die fürs Süßwasser genauso gut geeignet sind?

- Hat jemand schon Erfahrungswerte bezüglich der Unterschiede der 2010er zu den 2011er Modellen. Also ich meine weniger das Optische, als mehr Verarbeitungsqualität, Aktion, etc.

- Im Moment tendiere ich zu einer 2010er Penn Overseas Spin 2,70m zweiteilig mit 20-50g Wurfgewicht zum Spinnfischen mit Wobbler, Spinner, etc. auf Hecht und Zander am Rhein bei Bonn. Würde ich für ca. 63€ Plus Versand bekommen. Als Rolle besitze ich bereits eine Penn Slammer 360 (bzw. sie ist auf dem Weg zu mir...), welche optisch extrem gut zur Overseas passt. Meint ihr, die Combo ist für meine Vorhaben geeignet?


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den 2010 und den 2011er Modellen? Ich find immer nur die, nach der ich gefragt hab. Gibts ne andere?


----------



## Der-Graf (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

penn-fishing-center.de/de/Ruten/Overseas-Pro-Rod-Serie

Das sind die 2011er Modelle...


----------



## el-roberto (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Als Rolle besitze ich bereits eine Penn Slammer 360 (bzw. sie ist auf dem Weg zu mir...), welche optisch extrem gut zur Overseas passt. Meint ihr, die Combo ist für meine Vorhaben geeignet?



ich hätte die slammer eine nummer kleiner genommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*



el-roberto schrieb:


> ich hätte die slammer eine nummer kleiner genommen.



Warum?


----------



## Der-Graf (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Genau - warum?  Aber naja, um die Rolle geht es mir bei der Frage ja nur sekundär... In erster Linie möchte ich wissen, ob die Penn Overseas Spin in 2,70m WG 20-50g für mein Vorhaben - Spinnfischen am Rhein auf Hecht, Zander - geeignet ist, weil sie ja eher als Salzwasserrute gedacht war...


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Servus zusammen#h

Ich hab mir für meinen nächsten Urlaub die Penn Overseas SW Spin zugelegt. Allerdings das Travel Model (2011) in 270cm 20-80g.

Jetzt sollte ich natürlich noch ne passende Rolle dazu haben.
Irgendwie hab ich mich ja schon fast für die Balzer Metallica Black (3000) entschieden, da sie mir optisch gut gefällt und auch salzwassertauglich ist.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Combo?


----------



## jens37 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Servus

Also ich hab die Rute in mein letzten Urlaub dabei gehabt und habe mir eine Shimano Sahara 4000 drauf geschraubt.
Ich glaube mit einer 3000 wirkt sie eher kopflastig

Gruß Jens


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Das hab ich mir auch schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob sie dann evtl. zu kopflastig wird.
Aber die 3000er ist 310g. schwer und die 4000er 430g.
Was mir dann schon wieder fast zu schwer vorkommt.#c

Edit: Die Rute wiegt 272g.


----------



## vermesser (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Sagt mal, ich habe nochmal einige Fragen zu der Overseas Reihe, da es die teilweise hier in manchen Läden preiswert gibt.
Wo liegt das optimale Wurfgewicht der 2,70er und der 3,00? Nicht, was geht, sondern was wirklich zu der Rute passt und sie richtig auflädt.
Danke Euch.


----------



## vermesser (9. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

So, nachdem ich die Overseas jetzt mal probeangeln konnte, hier nochmal ne Wortmeldung. Gefischt habe ich mit der 2,70er mit 50 Gramm vom Strand auf Dorsch. 
Mit einem 25er Snaps wirft die Rute sehr ansprechend, mit einem 30er noch besser. Also das optimale Wurfgewicht liegt irgendwo um die 30 Gramm.
Die Rückmeldung beim Gummiangeln ist brauchbar, aber eine ideale Gummirute ist es nicht. Es handelt sich mehr um eine Spinnrute klassischen Zuschnitts für Blinker, Wobbler und Spinner und vielleicht fürs gelegentliche Faulenzen. Die Verabeitung ist gut...optisch passt die Rute zur Slammer und zur Spinfisher von Penn.
Gefangen habe ich an dem Abend leider nur ne kleine Mefo, so daß das Drillverhalten nicht wirklich getestet wurde. Aber das Gefühl bei der kleinen war gut.
Von mir ne Empfehlung. Hätte ich nicht Ruten ohne Ende, würde ich sie in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Hi, hab auch ne Frage zur Overseas Reihe, auch wenns hier nicht reinpasst.
Hat wer Erfahrung mit der Penn Overseas Heavypilk 100-160g???? 2,7 oder 3m Länge?
Gruß Jonas


----------



## vermesser (10. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Ja, ich. Das ist meine schwere Kutterrute. Was willst Du wissen? Hab sie in 2,70m.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Wollt damit auf Hechtschleppen mit Sideplanern und Big Baits. 
Meinste sie is dafür geeignet?


----------



## pike-81 (10. November 2012)

Moinsen!
Mein Kumpel nutzt die auch auf'm Kutter.
Die WG-Angaben passen jedenfalls&hellip;
Petri


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Mhhhm ich hab die schon länger im Auge, und denke das die garnicht verkehrt wäre....


----------



## vermesser (10. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Wozu möchtest Du sie denn verwenden? Bei mir dient sie als Pilkrute ab 80 Gramm und aufwärts.
Verarbeitungsqualität und so is 1A. Aktion fällt ordentlich kräftig aus. Mit 80 Gramm rührt sich nicht viel, bis 160 Gramm bin ich in der Ostsee noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*



Wurschtsepp schrieb:


> Wollt damit auf Hechtschleppen mit Sideplanern und Big Baits.
> Meinste sie is dafür geeignet?



Dafür


----------



## pike-81 (11. November 2012)

Moinsen!
Die Rute ist wohl nicht schlecht.
Aber ein WG von 160g für BigBaits???
Petri


----------



## Wurschtsepp (11. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

+ Sideplaner schleppen.
Warum nicht?


----------



## pike-81 (11. November 2012)

Naja, ein anständiger Großköder wiegt ja schon um die 250g und mehr&hellip;


----------



## Wurschtsepp (11. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Will ihn ja nich Werfen  Wenn ich Wallerruten mit 300 WG nehm spür ich ja nix mehr vom Fisch. 
Bis jetz hab ich mit 120WG Ruten gefischt beim Schleppen, waren aber manchmal schon an ihrer Belastungsgrenze(meiner Meinung). Jetz wollt ich n bisschen höher gehn. Wiegesagt auf 100-160g da die Rute ja sehr straff is müsste das doch hinhauen oder nicht?


----------



## vermesser (11. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Oh Sorry überlesen. Tja was soll ich sagen? Vom Hechtschleppen mit Sideplaner hab ich null Ahnung. Was muss eine Rute denn dazu können?
Aber als sehr schwere Hechtrute für große Köder und Fische kann ich sie mir vorstellen.


----------



## pike-81 (11. November 2012)

Also meine BigBait-Rute hat 300g WG.
Nach meinem Empfinden spürt man an harten (,kurzen) Ruten mehr vom Fisch, als wenn die Rute alles abfedert.
Auch der Anhieb kommt besser durch. Gerade beim Schleppen muß der Hecht sich ja selbst haken.
Hab lieber Luft nach oben, bevor ich mich bei der Köderwahl einschränken muß.
Außerdem willst Du vielleicht doch mal einen Spot gezielt anwerfen oder Driften...
Petri


----------



## Wurschtsepp (11. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Find das ich mit ner bissl längeren Rute besser Arbeiten kann bzw den Anhieb auch besser durchbekomme. Hatte das vergnügen 2x nen Hecht beim Schleppen auf der 1,8m Jerkrute draufzubekommen. Beide verloren. Seit dem fisch ich bisschen längere Ruten beim Schleppen. Schleppe sowieso fast nur im Freiwasser da muss ich nicht werfen. Und für Drift und Vertikal hab ich ne andere Rute. 
Die 120g Rute is mit den Bigbaits geschleppt schon ganz gut klar gekommen. Bloß als der Sideplaner ins Spiel kam stoß sie an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## pike-81 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Mein Kumpel hatte heute eine in 3,30m/100-160g WG beim Schleppen auf Hecht vom Ruderboot im Einsatz.
Geile Rute. Angenehmer Preis, tolle Optik, sauber verarbeitet. Sie hat eine ziemlich weiche Spitze aber ein knüppelhartes Rückgrat.
Zum Pilken und Schleppen bestens geeignet.
Hab allerdings mal probeweise´nen dicken Castaic Realbait rangehangen. Damit ist sie auf Dauer überfordert.
Für Großköder würde ich mich nach was stärkerem umsehen.
Petri


----------



## madeinchina (14. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Hallo Allerseits,

Nochmal ein paar Fragen zur Travel Version in 270cm und 300cm.

Meint Ihr die Rute wirft mit Ködern um 17 - 25 gramm noch vernünftig?
Ich wollte damit auf Reisen vom Ufer aus Sea Bass und Pferdemakrelen mit Wobblern nachstellen. Außerdem auch leichte Jigs benutzen.
Zweite Frage ist: machen die 30cm Unterschied zwischen den beiden Ruten sich in der Wurfweite nennenswert bemerkbar?

Beste Grüße,

Mic


----------



## Wurschtsepp (15. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hatte heute eine in 3,30m/100-160g WG beim Schleppen auf Hecht vom Ruderboot im Einsatz.
> Geile Rute. Angenehmer Preis, tolle Optik, sauber verarbeitet. Sie hat eine ziemlich weiche Spitze aber ein knüppelhartes Rückgrat.
> Zum Pilken und Schleppen bestens geeignet.
> Hab allerdings mal probeweise´nen dicken Castaic Realbait rangehangen. Damit ist sie auf Dauer überfordert.
> ...



Mim 30er Castaic überfordert??? Der wiegt doch nur 150g???


----------



## pike-81 (15. November 2012)

150g??? Fast 300g mein Freund.


----------



## pike-81 (15. November 2012)

Gibt ja verschiedene Köder von Castaic. Hab den Realbait rangehangen. Mit Plastikkopf+Tauchschaufel und Gummikörper in sinkend. Der wiegt auf jeden Fall fast 300g.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (16. November 2012)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Schon klar, hab mich bloß vertan  der 23er Realbait wiegt ja 120-150g.
Aber der Castaic macht ja jetz nich besonders Druck? Den hab ich an ner 120g Rute gefischt und der is nich so schlimm. Schlimmer is die 33er Grandma oder diverse Deepdiver. Kannste bei gelegenheit ma nen Video von der Rute in aktion reinstellen? Würd mich brennend interessieren, weil ich von der Rute begeistert bin.


----------



## bugxxl (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Hallo,
auch ich habe die Absicht, die *Penn Overseas SW Spin Travel 20 - 80 g* für den anstehenden Thailand-Urlaub zu kaufen.
Nun rätsel ich 2,70 m oder 3,00 m. Deshalb auch meine Frage, machen die 30 cm Unterschied zwischen den beiden Ruten sich in der Wurfweite nennenswert bemerkbar?
Natürlich weiß ich, dass 30 cm mehr an Hebelwirkung in der Regel mehr Weite bringen. Wie sieht das konkret bezogen auf diese beiden Modelle aus?
Meine Bitte, hat da jemand praktische Erfahrungen - konkret auf diese beiden Modelle bezogen?

Gruß bugxxl


----------



## ulfisch (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> Nochmal ein paar Fragen zur Travel Version in 270cm und 300cm.
> 
> ...


Ich habe sie in 2.40m 15-40 Gramm damit kann ich 10-15 Gramm super werfen
dann sollte die 2.70m 17-25 auch gut werfen.

Mit der Wurfweite habe ich keine Erfahrung da ich nur ein Modell habe.
Die 2.40 wirft aber allgemein sehr gut.


----------



## Seni0re (3. März 2013)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Ich habe auch die Overseas 2011 in 2,40m mit 15-40g und bin damit an der Ostseeküste unterwegs auf Dorsch und Meerforelle.
Rolle habe ich eine Penn Battle 3000 und bin mit der Combo sehr zufrieden vom Strand aus.

Zum Schleppen mit Sideplanern habe ich mir 2 mal die Overseas Pro 2011 in 2,10m 20lbs zugelegt mit Multirolle (noch nicht getestet...).


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Hat evtl. jemand nen Vergleich zur Slammer Stik SW Spin?

Die Stik ist nen ganzen Tacken günstiger - taugt die was?

Wobei die Overseas rein optisch natürlich besser bzw. perfekt zu meiner 360er passen würde :q


----------



## vermesser (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Penn Overseas SW Spin*

Nachdem ich jetzt drei aus der Overseas Serie habe zum Salzwasserangeln, muss ich mich nochmal zu Wort melden.
Die Overseas SW Spin ist eine solide Spinnrute, salzwasserfest beringt, sensibel mit Rückrad. Ich fische sie gern vom Kutter oder Boot mit leichten Ködern wie dem 30er Snaps oder ähnlichem...das funzt super. Sie hat dabei aber trotzdem genug Kraft, um auch ordentliche Dorsche an die Oberfläche zu bringen.
Die SW Light Pilk dagegen ist eine gute Allround-Pilke für die Ostsee...stark genug und noch relativ sensibel für die Kutterangelei...und ebenfalls gut verarbeitet und salzwasserfest.
Die SW Heavy Pilk ist gut, aber bei mir unterbeschäftigt, da ich Köder, die die Rute auslasten würden, eigentlich nie fische. Aber geil is sie trotzdem ;-) .
Von mir eine klare Empfehlung für die Rutenserie...


----------

